# Great Crappie Book



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

In my search and thrist for information on Crappies, I just finished reading a book released in May 2004 by John Vance. The book is called, "Just Crappie" and it's the first book I've seen that favors fishing for these Silver Treasures north of the Mason-Dixon line.
The book is 122 pages and is easy to read and understand. 
The price is close to $20.00 and that includes shipping and after reading it , it was well worth the price.
If you may be interested in checking it out go to Vances website at:
www.oxford.net/outdoors
The nice part is, the book is no repeat of other books and offers many hints to aide the person looking for Crappie.
Just thought I'd share.
JimG


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Jim. I may have to check it out.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres his site too. www.oxford.net/outdoors/Fishing/crappie.html
LakeRaider (.)(.)


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

"Great Crappie Book"

-great oxymoron (depending on how one pronounces crappie  )


----------

